# Keine W-Lan Verbindung



## chrissoo (24. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute, es geht um folgendes Problem:

Wir haben zu hause einen D-Link DIR 615 Wlan router. Ich bin mit meinem PC über Kabel verbunden, meine Freundin mit ihrem Laptop wahlweise über Kabel oder WLan.
Selbst mit meinem Handy komme ich ohne Probleme rein.

Nun hab ich mir gestern ein Netbook gekauft, um genau zu sein, das LG X110. Ich finde mein W-Lan ohne Probleme will mich verbinden und dann beginnt das Drama:

Gestern kam noch : Netzwerkadresse beziehen -> Identität festlegen -> Keine Verbindung möglich !

Heute kommt: Netzwerkadresse beziehen -> Keine Verbindung möglich

Ich mir gedacht, ok lege ich eine feste ip adresse fest .. gesagt getan ... es kommt zwar kurz eine Meldung, dass die Verbindung hergestellt ist, fliege aber relativ zeitnah wieder raus .. 

jetzt bin ich mit meinem latein doch am ende und hoffe, ihr kennt euch ein bisschen besser mit dieser materie aus 

liebe grüße
chrissoo


----------



## port29 (24. Mai 2009)

Um jetzt die Fehler von Anfang an ausschließen zu können, würde ich einfach mal die Verschlüsselung des WLANs zumindest für ein paar Minuten ausschalten und dann prüfen, ob das neue Notebook in das Netz kommt.


----------



## Navy (24. Mai 2009)

Es gibt für solche Probleme immer eine Vielzahl an Möglichkeiten:

- die Netzwerkkarte kann mit der Verschlüsselungsart nichts anfangen
- die HW vom Rechner ist fehlerhaft eingerichtet (Treiber)
- die sinnlose Funktion der MAC-Filterung ist im Router aktiv
- ein Programm zur Augenwischerei (Personal Firewall) funkt dazwischen
- usw.

Ein wunderbares und schnelles Diagnosemittel ist das Einsetzen einer LinuxLiveDistribution und das Testen der Netzwerkverbindung über diese. Dann kannst Du schonmal feststellen auf welcher Seite des Netzwerkes das Problem besteht.


----------

